# Manual dough sheeter



## chefwriter (Oct 31, 2012)

Hello all. 

     Does anyone know where to buy a manual dough sheeter for home use? The commercial ones are too expensive. After some internet searching I found a company in Brazil but they don't ship to the U.S. The sheeter looks like an extended pasta machine and comes in two sizes, 11 inch and 18 inch. Anyone know of a manufacturer who ships to the U.S?


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Matfer does have one, or did.  Pricey though.  Other than that, I don't know of anything other than pasta rollers which are not ideal since they don't have scrapers that ride on the rollers--which you need for doughs like pie, sweet, and puff


----------



## mishka (Jul 12, 2012)

The one I use at home is an Italian brand called Mechnosud. It is a table top sheeter. Needs around 1.5 meter in length table and around 90 cm of width space. I placed it on a moving table just in case I want to move it around. Very practical , easy to use machine & small adapted for home use.

check it out I believe they have them in the us as well.


----------

